# English car in Italy



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Ciao, we have brought our car over for our year (minimum) in Italy, but the MOT runs out in November - will we have to drive it back, or is there an equivalent we can get in Italy which will also keep the insurance valid?


----------



## LDomingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Dan & Eva, I hope you don't mind me adding to your thread.

I am also after information, we are looking to take our van and a car out to Italy on a permanent basis. Initially it will be covered on the green card issued by current insurance but after that I will need to find an Italian insurance policy. Will the vehicle being registered in the UK cause any issues or will it need to be re-registered in Italy?
Also is there a road tax requirement in Italy, or do the toll charges replace road tax?

Many thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

there are so many ways to interpretate the laws on this and many people think they have a way to dodge the laws ie being a resident here with a british car not having to pay speeding fines or parking for that matter 
I only hope they never hit and serioly hurt someone on the road as it will bear on there conciance a long wile


----------



## LDomingo (Jun 14, 2013)

pudd 2 said:


> there are so many ways to interpretate the laws on this and many people think they have a way to dodge the laws ie being a resident here with a british car not having to pay speeding fines or parking for that matter
> I only hope they never hit and serioly hurt someone on the road as it will bear on there conciance a long wile


Hello,
I'm not sure if you misunderstand, I am not looking to dodge the laws or avoid speeding/parking fines - I am making enquiries as it suits us to keep our UK vehicles at this time rather than selling them and buying an Italian registered vehicle. In the future we will probably buy in Italy but for now we want to ship our UK vehicles out. That is why I was enquiring as to the requirements for obtaining insurance/mot/road tax etc.
Many thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

I did not misunderstand but there is a mine field of regs and some people read them as they want to read them you must check it also depends if your a resident or just a visiter so ask at your local police or verhical dept ive sent you a pm with contact details of someone who deals with this every day he will give you free advise as he deals with this every day if you need any paperwork done he will do this for you also


----------



## LDomingo (Jun 14, 2013)

pudd 2 said:


> I did not misunderstand but there is a mine field of regs and some people read them as they want to read them you must check it also depends if your a resident or just a visiter so ask at your local police or verhical dept ive sent you a pm with contact details of someone who deals with this every day he will give you free advise as he deals with this every day if you need any paperwork done he will do this for you also


Hi, thanks for the PM and the contact details.


----------



## anjelethomas (Jun 24, 2013)

*h1skswebstudios*

We are planning to move to Italy on a permanent basis. In some countries, such as Denmark or Holland, even bringing a car you have owned for years into the new country,


----------

